# HK PR Visa



## dasa1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi,

I am Naresh, from hyderabad.

can any one help me HK PR visa procedure, which includes documents required, funds to be maintained for the process, Visa process and time.

And also please tell me how are the job opportunities for MBA Finance graduates.

How PR visa would help me in getting job.

Thank you.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

dasa1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Naresh, from hyderabad.
> 
> ...


Naresh

You will to get a job in Hong Kong first before apply for a work visa.


----------



## dasa1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

I want information regarding QMAS process, pls let me know


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

dasa1987 said:


> I want information regarding QMAS process, pls let me know


You can try this link below - 

Quality Migrant Admission Scheme | Immigration Department


----------



## dasa1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

hey thank you for that, I want to know how job opportunities for MBA finance guys if we get work visa, how about living standards and other basic things. how far is good to live in Hong Kong as I am planning to work their.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

dasa1987 said:


> hey thank you for that, I want to know how job opportunities for MBA finance guys if we get work visa, how about living standards and other basic things. how far is good to live in Hong Kong as I am planning to work their.


Do you speak Mandarin? Many mainland Chinese are now occupying jobs in Hong Kong's financial sector as they are best suited to communicate with customers in China. Your best bet is to work with a multinational in India first, then ask for a transfer to Hong Kong. 

Housing and children's education are very expensive in Hong Kong. International school spaces are hard to come by. You need to take these point into account before moving to Hong Kong.


----------



## dasa1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

I dont speak Mandarin, I am working IN MNC in India for US financial services, and its not possible to contact my employer to transfer me Hong Kong as they dont have branch their. But I want to try on my self after getting visa through QMAS visa process. so pls suggest me any best way to get job in HK.

as I am single I dnt have dependents currently. So what is the best way to get job and live in HK.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

dasa1987 said:


> I dont speak Mandarin, I am working IN MNC in India for US financial services, and its not possible to contact my employer to transfer me Hong Kong as they dont have branch their. But I want to try on my self after getting visa through QMAS visa process. so pls suggest me any best way to get job in HK.
> 
> as I am single I dnt have dependents currently. So what is the best way to get job and live in HK.


Lots of financial level entry jobs in Hong Kong are now taken up by mainland Chinese people that even the locals find in difficult to break in. You can try and have a look at the link below to see what is in offer just now - 

jobsDB – Hong Kong's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## dasa1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thats suerb, I went through it. What kind of interview they take generally, I mean how many rounds of interviews, how they select on what basis, do you have any idea?


----------



## rajeshkumar1 (Sep 27, 2016)

HKG3 said:


> You can try this link below -
> 
> Quality Migrant Admission Scheme | Immigration Department[/url]


Doesnt HK have a policy where people can apply for VISA/PR from outside of HK?
How supportive is the HK visa policy for dependent parents?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

rajeshkumar1 said:


> How supportive is the HK visa policy for dependent parents?


Your dependent parents can only apply for Hong Kong visa if you are a permanent resident of Hong Kong. Please see link below - 

Dependants | Immigration Department

You usually get your permanent residence after living in Hong Kong for a continuous period of seven years.


----------

